# Neoprene odor??



## Sometimes Lucy

I just got my Kindle 2 last week ('love it!!!), along with the M-Edge Touring Sleeve. I really like the M-Edge, except for one thing - I can't get rid of the neoprene odor. I've Fabreezed the case twice, and I think that helped some, but the odor is still pretty strong. Has anyone experienced this? Any suggestions?


----------



## ayuryogini

I've bought a few m-Edge products, but nothing neoprene; i've been happy with all of them.

I would suggest that you email them; they have great customer service and want you to be satisfied; 
Maybe they have ideas. 

Good Luck!


----------



## sherylb

I have had some neoprene products that have taken up to two weeks for the smell to dissipate. Put it in the garage or a spare room for a couple of weeks and it should air out just fine. Most products are shipped and stored in plastic and don't have the chance to air out before you receive it in your home.


----------



## PhillipA82

ayuryogini said:


> I've bought a few m-Edge products, but nothing neoprene; i've been happy with all of them.
> 
> I would suggest that you email them; they have great customer service and want you to be satisfied;
> Maybe they have ideas.
> 
> Good Luck!


Yeah same here


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Thanks!!    The Fabreeze (three times now!) is helping a lot...I do think I'll get in touch with M-Edge...I don't want to give up on this cover, because it's exactly what I wanted (minus the odor )


----------



## kwajkat

I know you can use a bounce sheet for musty smells on books etc. Wonder if that would work for this?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

mrskb said:


> I just got my Kindle 2 last week ('love it!!!), along with the M-Edge Touring Sleeve. I really like the M-Edge, except for one thing - I can't get rid of the neoprene odor. I've Fabreezed the case twice, and I think that helped some, but the odor is still pretty strong. Has anyone experienced this? Any suggestions?


 I finally returned the neoprene sleeve due to the strong odor...very chemical! I ordered another of the same sleeve, which was probably silly, but someone told me I might get one that doesn't smell so strong. I got it, and honestly, the smell just wasn't there. However - the sleeve (same exact sleeve model) was too snug for my Kindle 2. I'm unsure what that problem could be. At any rate, I got a little tired of dealing with that, and ordered a Belkin sleeve, which had good reviews here. It's perfect, and definitely a keeper. I also got a decalgirl skin, and that too is perfect!! YAY!!


----------



## mlewis78

My M-Edge Go Jackets arrived with a chemical odor.  Does anyone know what that is?  I don't notice it while I read, so I think that they air out to become neutral.

I wondered if it might be the foam page that they stick into the cover to help it keep its shape in transit.


----------

